# Most Delicious High Protein/High Calorie Smoothie



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

Just made this and I am beyond stuffed. So delicious. Please try and enjoy the experience. Will probably make at least once a day. 







- Large banana (Don't laugh)
- Large spoonful of creamy peanut butter
- Cup of greek yogurt (blueberry or strawberry flavor *I put blueberry in mine*)
- 1 scoop of Assault Combat Cookies & Cream whey protein
- 1 cup of milk
- 3 cups of ice


----------



## italian1 (Jul 22, 2013)

My wife owns a smoothie place. Lol. She's the expert not me but I definatly have had my fair share of combos. Yours sounds pretty good.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

It makes two servings easily. My only pet-peeve with those smoothie places (e.g: Tropical Smoothie) is they put too much sugar in it and do not offer very many "bodybuilder friendly" smoothies. Peanut Paradise is really the only one that someone who wants to put on muscle and size can drink.

Need more smoothies like mine above. Easily has to be around if not over 1000 calories and over 55g of protein and the energy blast from it is awesome


----------



## goodfella (Jul 22, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Just made this and I am beyond stuffed. So delicious. Please try and enjoy the experience. Will probably make at least once a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm big on shakes! I like this. Question: I'm a cookies and cream man myself, but how's that taste with the blueberry or strawberry flavor yogurt you use?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

goodfella said:


> I'm big on shakes! I like this. Question: I'm a cookies and cream man myself, but how's that taste with the blueberry or strawberry flavor yogurt you use?



Don't even taste it. Just for added calories and protein. You taste mostly chocolate, peanut butter, and banana.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2013)

goodfella said:


> I'm big on shakes! I like this. Question: I'm a cookies and cream man myself, but how's that taste with the blueberry or strawberry flavor yogurt you use?



And use it for the sugar to sweeten it up


----------



## italian1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah high sugar places suck. She has one that's a franchise. It's real popular in Ga if that's where your from. They are all about healthy stuff. Have some that are straight up desert. But a bunch that are better for you. This company is all over the south. She's the only one is Pa.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 22, 2013)

not bad.  ill have to try


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 22, 2013)

Banana, spoon, greek milk, creamy.

This is gay!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 22, 2013)

With that title, and it being from you Georgia, I expected to see a girl getting blasted in the face with a jizz bomb.....


----------

